# Figure casting material



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

I know two part epoxy resin is commonly used for casting figures. Has anyone used anything else? Maybe some commercial product such as Durhams water putty. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't used that particular water putty, but I have used similar materials that are gypsum based and they do not have or hold the detail that resin does. They also have a hard time being pressurized and are murder on silicon molds.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used Smooth-On and the Micro Mark casting materials. Both work fine.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there, 
I have cast some resin models but if you want to read up a bit on casting in general here are a few links... 
Www.stormthecastle.com 
Www.theminiturespage.com 
Aldo pages like dakka dakka or bols have tutorials, these are mostly based around wargaming minitures. 
I have done some resin casting and plaster casting. 
For structures dental plaster is reasonable good but i do not know how well it works for outside applications. 
Kind regards 
Michael


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The water putty dries a little brittle. In my opinion it is suitable for items like a sofa, but thinner items sticking out like an arm or leg would break off after a time.


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I guess I will have to stick with the two part resin. 
Richard if it is not a trade secret would you mind sharing the info for both the RTV mold material and the resin you use on your 1/20.3 figs? Brand, product number and dealer if not commonly available. Just out of curiosity do you know if it is the same stuff Dave is using over at Ozark mini's for the fine folks line? 
I have seven sitting poses I want to cast for my passenger cars and around town. Also I want to cast the items I need to repeat a lot such as mining helmets and men's hats. 
Boomer


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Boomer,

I use Smooth on for the resin and circle K for the silicon. I order straight from the dealer for the RTV, and it is a minimum 5 gallon order. I go online and find the best price I can for the Smooth On resin. I don't use anyone in particular.,,,, I'm not sure what they use at Ozark Minitures. I got my finefolks a while back before Ozark took them over, but the resin looked the same when I bought mine.


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response Richard. 
Hmm five gallons....well maybe I could make a life size cast of myself then I could get twice as much done. 
Wow this has got to be one of my best ideas sometimes I amaze myself with my own cleverness. 
I'll let everybody know how this works out. 
Boomer


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I’m thinking that was tongue in check, but just in case, RTV does not make good body casting material. I think you want alginates. I don’t know how to spell it but dentists use it to make molds of your teeth.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Smooth on comes in 16 oz sizes also, as does the Micro Mark product. Shelf life is not real long, it seems, so be ready to cast and use it all up within a few months.


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

So, I used the RTV to make a full size mold of myself. Not a very pleasant experience. I then cast a duplicate of myself in hydro-cal. Despite giving it detailed instructions on how to cut, glue and assemble model railroad items it just stood there with a stupid look on its face and did nothing. My wife says she can't tell the difference between us. Also not a very pleasant experience. On the up side I have had an offer from my neighbor to rent it out as a Christmas yard decoration. I guess tomorrow it's back to the work bench for me. 
This is almost as disappointing as when I tried to use an erector set to build a robot of myself. Come to think of it that ended with similar results. 
Boomer


----------

